

Ask HN: How do you test your app? - thedebugger

Hey guys, how much time you all spend in writing unit test cases?&#60;p&#62;In early stage startups, since application design under goes changes with each iteration, unit test cases needs changes. And it gets harder to keep unit test cases consistent with the code with iterations. Suggestions?&#60;p&#62;Do you think is it OK to burn few initial customers? (if some use cases have not been tested, few customers will face problems)&#60;p&#62;Thoughts?
======
3wetwetw
Typemock is discussing that in today's webinar (10:00 AM ET and 15:00 in the
UK) about tools and practices to help with unit testing -
<http://bitly.com/z3uPOi>

The best thing is to make sure you're using tools that are flexible and
scalable. Also, decide what to test. You don't test basic logic like 1+1=2.

Unit tests are intended to catch a specific type of bugs but not all errors.
It's not usability testing. If you're not doing TDD (ideally) at least you can
test legacy code and strive for high code coverage

------
crcastle
I test my app with people.

Scripting out unit tests, integration tests, feature tests, regression tests
is good, but there's always going to be stuff you miss. I'm not saying you
have to hire a full-time tester, but get your friends, family, or other people
good at breaking stuff to test your app. You'll be amazed how some people will
use (i.e. break) your app in a way you never considered.

~~~
rsanchez1
Agree with this. Unit tests and other tests will catch errors in your code,
but testing with people will show how your app really handles your audience. I
try to use my apps as much as I can, and ask friends, family, fellow
developers, etc. to test as well.

------
shubber
We've recently started do a lot more acceptance testing in browser, writing
unit/integration tests in response to bugs. The acceptance tests are slower,
for sure, but the do cut "deploy and wait for bug reports" out of the dev
cycle a lot more often.

------
tomstuart
You might find this Bob Martin post interesting:
[http://blog.8thlight.com/uncle-bob/2012/01/11/Flipping-
the-B...](http://blog.8thlight.com/uncle-bob/2012/01/11/Flipping-the-Bit.html)

